# 20 gal long



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Heres the pics Josh I set this up this morning for my bichirs. I used old media from my other tanks put some in the filter swished some in tank. I used 25 drops of Crystal Clear from Walmart. There are ten minnows in there cost 1.90.I will test water tomorrow.ps Thanks Eric for the plants.


----------



## JoshOohAh (Aug 14, 2010)

Awesome I subbed to the thread to see new posts, let me know how it works out!


----------

